# Non-Router Jig guidance needed



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

For my strange brand of photography, I am required to cut 16awg copper sheet into rectangular chunks - 4x5" and 6.5x4.5". To do this I use a device called a Plate Shear (see picture).
















(oops... imagine that the bottom blade is actually just a flat surface. The bottom blade ISN'T curved like that.

The problem with this arrangement is that as you pull the lever down to perform the cutting action (bringing the two curved blades toward each other), the workpiece has a tendency of pulling into the shear. The bottom line is that I can't ever seem to get a square cut with this thing.

Can any of you inventive souls come up with a jig that could help me out?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi duckarrowtypes

You may want to take a hard look at this shear, it will do up to 22awg
G9950 7-1/2" Mini Shear Brake at 175.oo
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g9950

OR this one 
8" MINI SHEAR/BRAKE at 140.oo 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90757




duckarrowtypes said:


> For my strange brand of photography, I am required to cut 16awg copper sheet into rectangular chunks - 4x5" and 6.5x4.5". To do this I use a device called a Plate Shear (see picture).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JLMoore3 (Feb 6, 2008)

duckarrowtypes- did you ever get an answer, or come up with a solution to this problem?

I am also in need of square cut sheet metal for both SolarPlates & Copper Plate Photogravure... I'd like to hear what you've found. Maybe we can share research.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

In addition to Bj's idea, you may check this out too. These can be either air operated an or electric.  
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G8120/images/


----------

